
Ask HN: Do you like/use Reddit's redesign? - return0
It is touted to be better, but  I don&#x27;t see the appeal and it&#x27;s slower. I also notice that old reddit randomly logs me out or &quot;forgets&quot; to use the classic design.
======
makecheck
Not at ALL.

I’ve never seen a single site design repel me more quickly. I depend _heavily_
on the simplicity and information-density of the old design (e.g. being able
to pick from a dozen link titles that all fit on screen at once). I also
depend on the pinch-to-zoom simplicity of focusing on exactly what I want,
which only works well in the “normal” web pages of the old design. The new
“design” breaks _everything_ that made the old design convenient in these
respects, and is almost _impressively_ bad. It is so astoundingly different
than what made Reddit work originally (i.e. its simplicity) that it quite
honestly feels like someone tried their best to sabotage Reddit.

And all of this, I must say, is before I even _mention_ the ridiculous spam-
like additions they made. I think the new design finds no fewer than 3 places
to shove something in my face like “USE APP / Better in app / HEY DID YOU KNOW
WE HAVE AN APP!?!?!?”. Who is that for? Does _anyone_ like this kind of crap?
It virtually _guarantees_ that I will _never_ download the app.

Reddit’s days are numbered if it keeps this stuff up. I’m actually surprised
that, historically, Digg died for much smaller redesign “sins”, and I think it
was primarily because Reddit was an alternative. What’s the alternative?

~~~
tiredyam
If there was a cookie cutter reddit alternative and there was no content,
would you use it? The network effects of reddit are a reasonably strong
barrier of entry.

~~~
j0057
For a viable competitor to Reddit, you only need enough other users to fill a
few pages worth of content, so the barrier of entry is much lower than if you
wanted to outcompete something like Whatsapp. I mean, Hacker News has like 1%
of the number of users that Reddit has, and it's already better.

~~~
dondawest
>Hacker News has like 1% of the number of users that Reddit has, and it's
already better.

Exactly. I went on reddit for years until the redesign. Now I can’t stand that
site. The reddit redesign is so astoundingly bad and nonfunctional it shocks
me to this day.

~~~
Bekwnn
There's a simple browser extension to redirect to old.reddit.com. But I agree
that if they ever remove that, I'll leave the site. The redesign is comically
worse.

------
everdrive
I hate it, it's infinitely worse. Here are a few issues:

\- It's much slower/bulkier. I don't want a modern machine just render
webpages.

\- Infinite scrolling designs are good for addiction, but not actually good
for reading. If I have to reload the page, my spot is gone.

\- Much less content actually fits on a page, and I suspect this is done to
encourage scrolling, similar to facebook's strategy. Increase addiction,
tracking, and ad impressions through engagement.

\- There seem to be a lot more emojis and post flair.

\- There seem to be A lot more promoted posts

There's probably other stuff I haven't noticed. Between the redesign, the
enhanced user tracking, their desire to go public, and tencent's investment,
it's pretty clear that it's getting to be time to abandon reddit completely.

~~~
thisismyaccoun7
You're first point is my biggest pet peeve. I get the "Something went wrong.
Press here to return home" error all the time when my connection is mediocre
or like if my phone is about to drop wifi for data. For a site comprised of
basically just text and images, they figured out very well how to complicate
serving the data to the point of unusability.

------
truth_be_told
Absolute worst unnecessary redesign! Reddit's charm was its simplicity and
information density on a single screen. The new redesign has completely gutted
it and made everything worse.

I ONLY use [https://old.reddit.com/](https://old.reddit.com/) to access the
site now.

~~~
alanz1223
Reddit has gone through many changes both in the product and the
organization.. I feel like its initial purpose/mission has been lost in the
way that it was intended as an open space to share things. I do absolutely
hate the redesign and hate having to type the URL out.. the redesign is more
tedious and eats up data like mad

~~~
michaelmrose
You can set a preference in your user settings to prefer the old design and
automatically get that on any reddit link you click.

~~~
tuananh
it still randomly switch to new design once in a while. a refresh fixes it.

------
pndy
No.

Neither do I like being harassed by various banners to switch to redesign
(recently sliding banners for "amazing" dark mode and infinite scrolling) or
even finding it was loaded by force randomly during browsing random content
and that seems to be happening way too often to count it as "accident".

I get the idea behind this: they set themselves a goal of luring in new people
by making UI more attractive to the audience who's familiar with _social
network_ interfaces and such way of providing content (the default card is
just same as twitter, facebook and instagram feed view). Still, they should
still respect users who want to stay on faster-loading old interface and
provide it as an option in preferences (old domain is just half-assed way to
do it), not assuming that everyone will be enjoying this new UI.

------
egypturnash
Reddit keeps on putting a banner at the bottom of its pages saying "Try the
redesign! It has INFINITE SCROLLING!" and I am like, guys, that's the last
thing I want, I _like_ having those little moments where I have to explicitly
_decide_ if I want more of what you have or not, that makes it easier to
_stop_ and go do something _useful_.

~~~
dehrmann
Infinite scrolling is a pet peeve of mine. When it's on a PC (and not mobile),
it's a little disconcerting to not have breaks in the content, and it
completely breaks scroll bar behavior if I'm dragging down the scroll bar when
the next chunk loads.

~~~
u801e
I've also found that it leads to the browser using more and more memory to the
point that my computer starts swapping unless I close the tab every so often.

------
david-s
No. Largely the dark pattern mobile "get the app" hassling. But also the sheer
load time on desktop. And to a lesser extent the breaking of the "a bunch of
mostly-static links with associated commentary" model. Using the site is quite
unpleasant now.

And it's enough unpleasantness to keep me from going back to checking it
regularly. I hope they keep it.

~~~
prolikewhoa
I think you can disable the "get the app" in your Reddit settings panel. How
persistent that is, not sure.

------
millzlane
>I also notice that old reddit randomly logs me out or "forgets" to use the
classic design.

This was happening to me too. I've switched to a add on to FF that forces
everything reddit to old.reddit.com

I feel like the redesign wasn't for "Us". It was for those people used to a
Facebook like feed. People that enjoy or easily digest pictures and videos
more than they do words.

I have a friend that uses RES to view all images on the page. And basically
scrolls past any threads that would have a text title. Doesn't even read the
title unless an image catches his eye. And never EVER reads the comments. I
feel like the redesign was for people like that.

~~~
jtriangle
Which unfortunately, is the sort of person who's going to accidentally click
on an ad, which is probably an intentional move on their end.

------
eclipseo76
It's dog slow. It uses small popup instead of leading to a new page. And it
has less density of information compared to the old design, even in compact
mode. It's like new Gmail versus old Gmail, everything got bigger anv you got
less information per page as a result.

------
gargarplex
I dislike it and I don't use it. I also use Reddit Enhancement Suite [1] to
improve my experience.

I don't see why Reddit shouldn't just publish its retention/cohort metrics. Of
general interest to the community and certainly not a trade secret.

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-
enhancement...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-enhancement-
suite/kbmfpngjjgdllneeigpgjifpgocmfgmb?hl=en-US)

------
dewey
On every redesign on every website ever there will be a huge outcry of people
who hate the new design.

The Reddit one is barely usable for me though, I’m not sure if it’s the JS
heavy front end buts it’s really laggy and hard to use on a 2015 MBP with
Safari so I just switched to Apollo app as the only way to use it. The desktop
site got unusable for me.

------
askafriend
It's terrible. I say that as someone who usually likes exploring redesigns and
new software products.

It's clear what it's optimized for and the user or the user expereince is not
it.

What's especially annoying is that the mobile website is unreadable since they
use growth tactics at every step to try to funnel you into their native mobile
app.

I pretty much still browse on old.reddit.com.

------
L_226
I saw Anand Mariappan (snr. dir. eng. at Reddit) speak at the Landing Festival
Berlin last week. I was amused to note that both he and the organisers of the
conference touted his management of the redesign as a highlight of his career.
I do not use Reddit often, but I detest the new design.

------
locklock
Kind of, but not for the reasons they want me to like it. The redesign itself
is terrible in almost every way, but in being so terrible it really drives a
point home I've been thinking about for a while: the "best practices" of
modern SPA design and implementation can really lead to drastically reduced
functionality.

It might look slightly easier on the eyes (debatable) but other than that,
actually using the redesign is worse in almost every way. It's slower than the
previous version and there's way less information on a page, yet this is the
app you'd get if you followed all the "common wisdom" about building a web
front end in 2019.

Compare this to something like craigslist, or pinboard, or HN, which are all
theoretically "ugly" but all very fast and very easy to use. Content
notwithstanding the user experience on craigslist is infinitely better than
the one on new Reddit.

So yes, I like the redesign, but only in the sense that is has highlighted all
of the bad parts of modern web design to me in a very concrete way.

------
aaomidi
I dislike the redesign very much.

I've made a very simple open source extension to automatically redirect all
reddit.com and www.reddit.com links to old.reddit.com.

\- [https://github.com/aaomidi/reddit-
fixer](https://github.com/aaomidi/reddit-fixer)

\- [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-
fixer/boahh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-
fixer/boahhdcjflkiibelindjjjfpnffcjdag)

\- [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/reddit-
redire...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/reddit-redirector/)

~~~
jtriangle
Thanks fam. This is even lighter than what I was using previously.

~~~
aaomidi
Thanks <3

------
u801e
I don't, mainly because of the slower load times, the fact that they mix in
sponsored links in the current version (but not the old version), and that
it's unusable in my smart phone's browser.

I've gotten into the habit of using old.reddit.com whenever I view it.

------
ezekg
I hate the new design. Not because it's new, but because it took everything I
liked about Reddit (i.e. easy to read, no flashy design, FAST) and threw it
out the window for a slow error-prone POS SPA app. I also hate the fact that
when I follow links to Reddit from anywhere, e.g. Twitter, Slack, I see the
new design and have to manually change the domain to old.reddit.com, even
though my account settings are set to always use the old design.

I also finally caved and downloaded their mobile app because I got tired of
all of the nagging. I feel like they intentionally broke their mobile
experience to push users to the app so they could increase ad revenue. I'm sad
I caved, but I just couldn't take the BS experience any longer.

Makes me sick.

~~~
krisgee
The third party reddit apps are a lot better. I prefer Reddit Is Fun on
Android but I know there are several good options besides that on both mobile
platforms.

~~~
joezydeco
Apollo on iOS is fast and easy. Would recommend to anyone.

~~~
rekabis
Apollo, FTW. It has my vote. Grabbing content to quote is still a problem (it
sits beneath the bottom bar, probably a negative padding issue), but otherwise
I have no complaints.

------
x3sphere
Nope, it's awful. I will likely stop using the site if they ever do away with
the old design option. I just can't stand how slow the new one is in
comparison. If they fixed the performance, I guess it would be tolerable to
use. Not sure what they are doing that makes it feel so laggy to use.

~~~
michaelmrose
Reddit is mostly 0 or 1 pictures followed by chunks of text with minimal
controls/links.

Isn't it amazing that its possible to make this slow on a fast computer?

------
digikazi
I don't normally comment, but as a (formerly) heavy Reddit user I feel
compelled to chime in: I absolutely _loathe_ the new redesign. Infinite
scrolling: ye Gods, why? It makes my fairly beefy laptop grind to a halt.
Plenty of very eloquent posters before me have stated in great detail just why
they hate it, so I won't bore everybody by repeating everything.

I used to love the very simplicity of old Reddit; by making it more Facebook-
like, they infantilised a great site, and the moment they take away the
ability to visit "old Reddit" my usage will drop right down. But I suppose
this infantilisation is just right for the social media generation. Sigh.

Some commenters have mentioned the great Digg redesign fiasco; here's a link
from August 2010 that talks about it. The internet was a very different place
in 2010.

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/pda/2010/aug/31/digg-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/pda/2010/aug/31/digg-
redesign-revolt)

~~~
jtriangle
When, not if, they take away the old site, I'm done with reddit for good. I
have plenty of alternatives at this point and I imagine that I'm not the only
one who's jumping ship at that point.

------
jefurii
I love the old Reddit design. It's a sea of mostly text with a few flair
images but it really works. For me it's always been really readable and a joy
to use. If they take it away I'll probably just stop using the site.

------
hjk05
Their metics on the redesign isn’t “like it vs. dislike it” it’s “actively
hates it vs. hates it but not enough to care”

But at least they didn’t digg it and kill the site outright, and instead just
started to see how much nagging and annoyance they can pull their faithful
user base through before they break.

~~~
pndy
They're obviously heading toward the moment when redesign will be the default
interface without way to opt-out (which is already happening to some of the
people who managed to trap themselves by this "dark mode" banner acc. to
r/redesign comments) and I assume neither _old_ domain will be working at some
point and removal will be explained by some ridiculous statement that it's
inefficient to keep 2 interfaces, users are happily adapted to use new style
(having no other choice) or something similar.

------
darpa_escapee
No. It's buggy, slow and looks terrible on a desktop/laptop. Not only does it
look awful via mobile, it is practically unusable on a phone.

If they cared about usability or user experience, they wouldn't have 3
different reminders to use the Reddit app or redesign each time you visit the
site, each interrupting flow or completely blocking the visible page itself.
Certainly the web app wouldn't "forget" that you opted out of the redesign or
log you out if they cared about user experience.

It's very clear that the redesign was an effort to more efficiently push ads
to users and drive their valuation up.

------
pard68
Sidebars are totally gone. There are subs I _only visit_ for the information
in their sidebar and wiki, both of which are gone, as far as I can tell, in
the redesign.

Also, I use reddit the most in bed, on my phone. It is a great aggregation
service for news and interesting articles, but they have intentionally slowed
down their website and regularly make it worse and more annoying in an effort
to force users to use their app. I am sure that the app is fine, but I like
the browser because I want to be able to open links in new tabs and then have
those tabs available on my desktop the next day for further reading.

~~~
mikewhy
Both the sidebar an wiki are available in the redesign.

------
moogly
It looks like a fake/scam site, somehow. You know one of those who scrape
other sites, steal the content and put their own ads on top.

~~~
jtriangle
I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, but I think you've really hit
the nail on the head.

------
CM30
No, and I always go to old.reddit.com to avoid it. It's set as my default
style when logged in, and I'm happy to use an extension to redirect to the old
site on Firefox too.

As for why? Well the new one is slower, fits less information on the page,
keeps trying to force me to use their mobile app, etc. It just keeps getting
in the way with no real benefits provided in return.

------
aosaigh
Interesting, I just closed Reddit while complaining in my head about how poor
the experience is:

\- You can't seem to persist the "old reddit" design any more. It keeps
switching you back to the new design

\- It's just much slower to load content. The old site was fairly snappy

\- Comment are CONSTANTLY failing to load in most of the threads I open

\- The autoscroll is also regularly failing to load new items

\- Using the mobile site, I'm nagged by numerous attempts to get me to install
the native app

~~~
Ne02ptzero
Just so you know, there's this[1] firefox addon that always force the
redirection to old.reddit.com. I imagine there's a similar thing for chrome.

[1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/old-reddit-
re...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/old-reddit-redirect/)

~~~
Twirrim
You don't even have to do that.

On reddit, go to your preferences. Down under beta test you'll find "Use the
redesign as my default experience"

Disable it.

~~~
pubby
The problem is that reddit randomly ignores this and switches back to the
redesign on a whim.

~~~
Twirrim
Interesting. It has never failed for me since turning it on soon after the
redesign landed.

------
benbristow
I do prefer it. It looks much nicer, the old design was very dated, let's be
honest. Don't need to use a third-party extension (Reddit Enhancement Suite)
to make it usable anymore.

It does seem quite buggy in places though. Especially in regards to login flow
& 2 factor authentication. Seems to get stuck and gets in limbo where it acts
like it's logged in but it isn't.

However, I do hate the mobile 'experience', it's borderline unusable with all
the banners and attempts to get you to install their app. If the links would
take me to my third-party reader like BaconReader (iOS) then it'd be more
tolerable but it only works with the official Reddit app.

~~~
htfy96
Exactly. New design makes it much easier to be used by non-advanced users like
your mom or nephew. They are often ignored in the context of HN discussions
and seldom voice for themselves, but they did consist a large portion of user
base.

~~~
michaelmrose
Please explain why the new design is easier.

~~~
htfy96
There are much fewer visual elements after the redesign. Take the post view as
an example. The new design removes my subreddits, sub description & recent
viewed posts and tries to hide all other elements like share links / absolute
last replied date from the page. Same as the reason for the success of iPad,
People like my mom feel petrified for a UI with many choices. In the new
design if you look at the screen from meters away, you can easily identify the
reply box & reply button as the only prominent visual element.

------
b3b0p
No. Reminds me of Netflix. Both have gotten substantially worse. To the point
of me not even visiting or cancelling my subscription in the case of Netflix.

Is anyone or any company actually improving their website?

What is the cause of this? Any one have insight? I have a theory or thought,
but I'm interested if anyone has some real insight or reason?

Edit: The constant use our app banner and nag is the worse.

------
remyp
No. Scrolling down the page should not make my 2018 i7 MacBook Pro spin up its
fans.

------
SN76477
Can’t stand the redesign.

It feels like a group of fresh ux grads built it. Trendy and cool, with the
latest js crap but with Zero functionality or friendliness.

------
crypticlizard
I hate it. So many reasons why. Redirect to mobile app along with nerfed
mobile website is God awful. Broken browser behavior when clicking links is
obnoxious. I'd go on but this thread covered everything else.

------
myself248
Apparently my "That's enough Reddit, time to go do something productive" check
only happens when I reach the bottom of the page and have to click for another
page.

Endless Scroll basically destroyed my productivity for a week until I figured
that out. I switched to Old Reddit and my life is back in balance.

Just one of those subtle little things nobody would've anticipated, I guess.

~~~
wool_gather
On the contrary: this was very likely a key point in the decision process for
the new design.

------
grwthckrmstr
Hey, I'm a long time Reddit user. I really enjoy the new interface. Loving the
app as well, which got much better over the past year or so.

(quickly hides before old Reddit fans come at me swinging)

------
exolymph
I can tell you already that 99.99% of Hacker News commenters are going to say
they hate the new design. And it does suck! But we're not the population that
Reddit redesigned for.

~~~
return0
i do think that we re not far from the average redditor.

~~~
krapp
Given how much content gets pasted here from /r/programming and other tech
subreddits, and how much _passion_ there is behind HN's distaste for the
redesign, I would bet that many, if not most, HN users _are_ redditors.

~~~
exolymph
Those are a weird minority of subreddits. Look at the front page for a taste
of how Reddit is experienced on average.

------
wodenokoto
It is great for looking at gifs and funny pictures. Not so good for
intelligent discussions, but I feel like those disappeared a long time ago.

~~~
jefurii
If you only ever look at the home page as a non-logged-in user, or if you
don't subscribe to subreddits I can see why you'd think that. There are
awesome groups on a whole range of topics. Subscribe to some of those and
suddenly Reddit is an aggregator of the best of the web. It rewarda careful
choices.

------
maccam94
I Reddit a lot, with the old design + RES, and the Reddit is Fun app. I have
not liked the new design because it's harder to scroll past stories I don't
care about, and I can't view full text posts without going to the comments
page.

------
Jack000
the new design reminds me of digg's old design.

it would have been a good April Fools prank to launch a "HN redesign" in the
same style

------
prolikewhoa
No, not in the slightest. Seems solely designed to push more banner
advertisements instead of providing content. Even on Desktop you're unable to
see 1 or more posts at a time if there's an image post open.

------
mftrhu
I do not use the redesign. I especially despise this behavior of "forgetting"
the login and redirecting users to the redesign, and I use a simple userscript
to keep everything on old.reddit.

It's much heavier on my machine, for one thing, and I _hate_ the new user
pages - not the bio/avatar, or the fact that you can post there, but just how
the messages are displayed. It's noisy. The context provided is not worth the
space it takes on the screen, and AFAICT comments from deleted thread only
appear on the old overview.

------
geddy
I quit Reddit for a lot of reasons, but the redesign was the final nail in the
coffin for me. Feels like No Country for Old Men over there.

I felt like all I was doing was watching loading spinners for the content to
come in. Lots of last-minute DOM element readjustments that felt super broken
and I never quite knew how to use anything. Add to that, links were replaced
with icons in a lot of places so I never could find what I was looking for.

Blessing in disguise, really. I started using HackerNews and I love the
community here.

------
millstone
On my screen the redesign goes from 17 links to 3.

------
sarcasmatwork
Do not like it. old.reddit.com

------
kenrose
For most people who don’t like the new design, there is still
[https://old.reddit.com](https://old.reddit.com)

~~~
Noumenon72
This is how I can tell the design's actually bad -- that when I get on the new
design by mistake, I'm not like "meh, links are still here", I'm like "whoops,
have to go to the old one!"

------
sorryforthethro
I imagine it's a huge success metrics-wise. The infinite scroll and bright
pictures, even the sizing of the preview boxes as 2/3s screen height, it's
perfectly tuned to maximize user engagement time. And since they put extra
effort into maintaining the old design, they seem to have lost few users if
any. Few companies have pulled off a successful transition like this.

------
andrei_says_
No+no. Https://old.reddit.com

------
finnthehuman
I understand that reddit wants to be the place where bored teens scroll
through memes, gifs, news and screenshots from twitter, facebook and 4chan.

But I want nothing to do with any of that. I go for the interesting
conversations in 3 tiny subreddits filled with thoughts I don't get to read
anywhere else.

Of course I hate the redesign. When I want to browse twitter, I'll just open
twitter.

------
jplata
Shameless plug, since I didn't get much feedback when shared previously
[0]...if anyone wants to check out another alternative to browsing reddit:

[https://lurrker.com](https://lurrker.com)

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18910818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18910818)

------
ddingus
Hate it.

I avoid it constantly.

The old design isn't very sexy, but it's super efficient easy to read
information dense. They haven't improved on that.

------
khrbrt
The new design shows images from links on the page. It's faster for redditors
to upvote an image on the page they find vaguely aggreeable than to click a
link, wait for it load, decides if they like it, go back and upvote it. This
eventually leads to all the top voted threads to be vaguely agreeable images,
crowding out everything else.

------
tuberelay
When I finally get tired of being nagged to install the app and concede, I
find the app is exactly like the mobile website, except all my normal browser
functions like select/copy, copy image link, find are all non-intuitive or
don't exist. Its just so pointless and stupid. Are these guys doing any UX
testing?

~~~
jtriangle
Sure, they're testing the new UX's ability to increase their ad impressions.
I'm sure that's going swimmingly.

------
tluyben2
Hate it. I use the old. The new one is very slow here and pops up errors that
it cannot load posts and then it they appear anyway etc. It's dynamic loading
taken way too far. Just give me static pages preloaded please and, if you
must, update things dynamically, but that's not really a must anyway.

------
AdamGibbins
No, its buggy and the moderation tools are in-superior especially when you
factor in the incomplete RES support.

------
Spooky23
It’s amazingly bad. It’s bad for text, media, commenting, following users,
etc.

Other than sort of looking like GMail, I cannot imagine what drove the folks
behind it. It’s almost Reddit and Tumblr are in a race to product the worst
2000s era social website ever.

------
Bayart
No, it's unreadable and I despise it. And trying to force me to use it makes
it worse.

------
throwaway66666
"Mike from Triplebyte here" is the new "Here in my garage with my new
lamborghini".

(referring to the way-too-common reddit ads with the goofy looking guy, and to
Tai Lopez's cringey "here in my garage" self-help-success videos)

------
AKhoo
I used to absolutely hate it, to the extent where I would actually take the
time and effort to switch to old.reddit.com whenever I got served the new
redesign.

BUT after a few months of having the new design being pushed in my face, and
forced to engage with it, I've kind of mellowed out. Infinite scroll is
annoying, otherwise I find the look and feel is reasonably pleasant, and a
little more "2019".

It does feel like a pretty unnecessary redesign though. Does anyone know if
Reddit has published any stats showing what the redesign accomplished? I'd be
curious to know.

------
mostlysimilar
I prefer the old design, but the new one has a number of improvements and I
think I could get used to it if it wasn't so unbearably laggy. I'm on a beefy
MacBook pro and it's so slow it's frustrating, especially on Firefox.

Also I think it's a huge shame how much customization they've taken away from
the subreddit styling. Completely custom CSS was way better, the new design
seems to allow for some basic elements to be styled along with the banner.
That is a major downgrade.

------
orangep
i personally like it, it's cleaner and there's more whitespace that helps with
readability.

~~~
charlesbradshaw
I want to congratulate you for being the only person in this thread to like
the redesign. I'd go as far to say that you're brave for outing yourself like
this

------
WallWextra
I would like it quite a lot if it worked properly, but there are some pretty
brutal bugs. I have some amount of faith that they'll be fixed, though.

------
mezzode
Generally yes, although I definitely wish the initial load was speedier the
better looks and "flow" are worth it imo. I usually browse Reddit using Relay
and look at my saved posts on desktop, which has benefited a lot from the
redesign since I can just do stuff in a single tab instead of middle-clicking
a bunch of posts.

------
pier25
NO

It's a disaster. It is slower has worse UX than the old Reddit. Whoever
thought making a SPA with React was a good idea was wrong. Reddit is a
terrible use case for a SPA.

Design wise it's not terrible, but the chosen fonts have less readability than
the previous fonts (I believe good old Verdana).

I will keep using old Reddit with RES for as long as I can.

------
jmkni
Reddit’s redesign is ok, and I can use it when I have to, but it’s worse in
every way than the old version.

------
collyw
I preferred the old one though the new one is slowly growing on me. I do like
the way that posts seem to be in a popup that get closed rather than having to
use the back button.

Is it just me or is the quality of Reddit posts on any mainstream sub going
down? If feels like its going the way of Digg.

------
droptablemain
I don't mind the new look, but the build itself is terribly slow and feels
bloated.

------
NamTaf
I dislike it, but I reluctantly use it because its very numerous and
significant drawbacks are maybe offset by the fact that it offers night mode.

If there was a night mode setting in the old version, I'd use that in a
heartbeat.

~~~
michaelmrose
Did you know user scripts can give you a night mode?

~~~
NamTaf
I did wonder if an add-on or something could do this, but hadn't got to
looking into it. Knowing there's an easy solution means I will now. Thank you!

------
DuskStar
Nope, dark mode+RES remains my one true love. If your redesign reduces info
density, increases load times and breaks compatibility with the most popular
user mod to your site... Perhaps you should rethink things.

------
gcb0
captcha. captcha everywhere.

------
happppy
Kinda and I usually use reddit on mobile app because reddit website on mobile
is terrible and on pc its not appealing enough. So I use mobile app. Mobile
app also sucks a bit.

------
floatboth
Yes. It's nice. I love how collapsing comment threads is now done with a big
solid bar on the left instead of a tiny '[-]' link that you have to scroll up
to find.

------
mrmondo
No, it’s absolutely terrible. Overly JavaScript heavy, slow as anything, laggy
UI elements, bad use of screen realestate and it seems to be generally
bloated.

------
norin
I will be using the older version until they can it. the old Reddit is still
very easy to use, very responsive and is very fast.

------
juststeve
it is absolutely worse.

------
alt_f4
I don't know anyone who does.

------
TheOtherHobbes
No.

The old design is ugly, but it works.

The new design is prettier in a messy way, but I much prefer the original UI.

------
wingerlang
I MUCH prefer it. I've been using reddit daily for just under a decade.

------
bg4
I wonder if Reddit will one day trigger a Digg-like death for themselves?

------
matt4077
The only thing that would make people like the new design would be coming out
with a newest design. It’s the perpetual law of redesigns, which makes me
believe a very vocal fraction of the internet lives in constant horror of the
world around them changing.

~~~
ezekg
Except Reddit's new design definitively sucks and it practically forces their
app down your throat on mobile to increase their ad revenue.

------
hieloz
I still like to browse reddit.com/.compact on mobile.

------
Nasreddin_Hodja
Only one thing I don't like is infinite scrolling.

------
lifehacked
Hate it, old.reddit.com stays in my address bar

------
theklub
No, I use old.reddit or nothing at all.

------
villgax
History is broken, search is broken

------
dreamcompiler
All growth-minded websites eventually decide to go to war with their users.
This usually happens right before they die.

------
robertcope
The old design was better, IMHO.

------
karangoeluw
old.reddit.com all the time

------
strzibny
No and no.

------
joshmn
No.

------
majortennis
no

------
musicale
Is that a trick question?

------
thatoneuser
Pretty much stopped using reddit and found other things to do. Still go back
of course but if they're gonna make my exp shitty for more money then I'll
take my attention elsewhere. Plus it's helped me realize how shitty reddit has
become anyway :/

